# How long is too long for an engagement and how long to plan a wedding???



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

Me and OH have been engaged for about 3 weeks, I would love to plan our wedding but my OH is being quite the 'man' about it and being logical and VERY VERY LAIDBACK, he wants to sort the house out first. We only have a few diy things left to do, but with the way we do stuff it could take 12 months.

I know we will get married but I really hope that within the next couple of months we decide on how and where, we have discussed it but obviously not made any firm plans. I think we are favouring a destination wedding but cos my OH is not talking I don't know what dates he has in mind. I really want it to happen in 2012 and I don't think thats unreasonable. 

Probably going to leave the chat until we are on our holiday in June as we will both be much more laid back and work free.

Whats everyone's experience on this and thoughts????:wacko:


----------



## booflebump

I think a year to plan a wedding is fine, so you wont need to start planning till next year for 2012...giving you plenty of time for house stuff first x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Aww thanks, I think I am just one of life's natural stressheads. Plus I think for me I am one who would love to know when now.

My OH is so laidback, he probably makes sense. I think because we have talked about getting married abroad I just think we need to start giving people notice now if we want them to come with us, but again we have spoken about it and its one we both seem to favour but we are not saying yes we will do it and do it then. If you know what I mean.

How long did it take you to decide about your wedding? Am I just being a bit unfair on OH lol.


----------



## 24/7

We planned our wedding in six months and it's been fine, so house stuff then wedding would work perfect for a 2012 wedding xx


----------



## booflebump

I got engaged in January, and we get married next April. We would have got married sooner if it hadnt been for this winter past and the fear that no-one would have been able to get to the wedding! x


----------



## jayne191284

I have been engaged for 7 years this October. We will get married one day but have bought a house and had a baby first!
xx


----------



## Gwizz

I got engaged valentines this year but have chose to get married 2013 ... will book a venue soon but leave the rest till 12 months before :) 

We also plan baby #2 before then!

xx


----------



## Jo

Me and OH have been engaged 16 years, so no rush :lol:


----------



## Staceysparkle

Me and OH got engaged at Christmas and are hoping to get married next June/July. We haven't made any plans yet but are planning going to see venues in the next month or two. I think a year should be plenty time to plan. Good luck :)


----------



## Happy

We will have been engaged for 3 years by the time we get married in March 11.


----------



## megan1984

We were engaged a year and 3 months.


----------



## Secret

We get married next summer and will have been engaged for 2 years and 3 months.


----------



## jenny_wren

i've been engaged since november 2006 :rofl:

and there's no wedding planned anytime soon 
im quite happy to wait and focus on emily for
the minute so we're in no rush :thumbup:

we've agreed to start saving the beginning of next
year but it'll still be years away lol

xxx​


----------



## EstelSeren

We were engaged for 2 years 5 months before we finally got married last month! To be perfectly honest with you it was far too long a wait for me and I was incredibly frustrated that there was no real reason for us to wait apart from money! I ended up only actually really planning for the last 6-9 months, including booking the venues! I could quite happily have been married for over a year by now if I hadn't decided to be sensible! I only had to push the day back 4 times for a variety of reasons- we went from planning a summer wedding to an autumn wedding and ended up settling on spring!:dohh: 

There's nothing wrong with having an engagement of many years if that's how you want things to pan out and it's good to sort things out in your own time!:thumbup: I'm just way too impatient!

Beca :wave:


----------



## JessicaP

I dont think any engagement is too long! We have been engaged since 2003 and only getting married next year! We started going out in 2001!
xxx


----------



## Inge

Wev bneen engaged since 5th Febuary 2009. I have college for 2 years in september and I wanna get married maybe next summer? Or maybe wait til after ive finished my course? We wont be able to live together for about 3 years in our current state (money, work, study) but I dont mind. I just want to be Mrs Andrews now!:growlmad:


----------



## pinkmummy

We got engaged 15th April 2008 and we are getting married this September, we didn't start planning until last August/September so if your thinking 2012 I wouldn't really dwell on it till next year at least :hugs: x


----------



## kintenda

We have been engaged since the end of April, and although we're waiting to hear back on our date for definite, hopefully we're getting married at the start of Aug 2011... so it'll have been around 15 months.

As others have said, I don't think any time is long - this was just the most appropriate time for us after chatting about it. We were going to wait until 2012 but decided to bring it forward. xx


----------



## Mindy_mini

We got engaged August 2006 and got married Dec 2007. It personally think that about a year is a nice time for an engagement as its a part of your life you will never repeat (hopefuly!) So why rush it.

My SIL got engaged after us and was determined to get married before us (bitter? ME????? LOL) she planned her wedding in 6 months and was stressed for the whole 6 months. We had our stressful moments but because we had the time to sort things it was less stressy.

All of my friends have had a similar lenght engagement if thats any help - i think its the "socially accepted time" if there is such a thing. The longest of my friends engagements was 2 years and she started planning about a year before.

If you want something specific ie venue or church and are sure of your dates theres no harm in booking that then waiting for a bit for the rest


----------



## sabby52

We where engaged 8 years !!! I planned my wedding in 12 months, but I am now in the process of planning my vows renewal and I have 3 years !!!! lol


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thanks girls, I think I just played the typical impatient woman that I am. I just can't wait be walking down the aisle, I think I just want to plan things when I first got engaged although I have to admit due to a lot of other things I am happy doing my thing for the min, I really would like us to agree when we would look to plan our wedding, my OH has said we will do this after we have our world cup holiday out of the way. So I am guessing 2012 is still going to be when we do, but I would love it if we do it next Summer, I think its got to be down to the money. I would love it not to be an issue but I think it will be, as we will need to save etc

S
x


----------



## ShanandBoc

Each to their own, everyone has their own right time

We got engaged on the 17th April 2010

We are getting married on the 3rd July 2010

Baby due on the 1st November

Whirlwind!! lol


----------



## dizzyspells

We will of been engaged for nearly 3 yrs by the time we get married in September.x


----------



## maaybe2010

I want to be engaged for at least two years. . 
I just like the idea of a long engagement O:)

xx


----------



## plutosblue

I got engaged 1st December 09 and our wedding day is the 11th September 10.

So I have had about 9 months planning :wacko:

We have been a little bit crazy but we always said if we were going to do it we would get it over and done with because we are both overly impatient people. :haha: It's tested our resolve many times (especially with finances) but somehow we are scraping through!


----------



## chelseaharvey

I have been engaged for 9 years & when i get married in 2012 it would have been 11 years. I knew it would be a long egagement we were only 18 when we got engaged & in no rush to get married

As time went on we had a child house etc & it didnt seem like such a big thing & something that i was not all that intrested in doing but now here we are provisionally set a date for 16/6/12


----------



## Ellie130891

were engaged have been for 3 yrs unofficially just made it official today and need to save up so could be as much as 3-5 yrs before we get wed


----------



## honeybee2

I got engaged 3 years ago and started planning a year ago. xx


----------



## Barbles

Ive been engaged for 18 months and Im getting married Summer 2013 so by the time we get married we will have been engaged 4 years. We too have had babies first and need to finish our house building before we can start saving.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have been engaged 6 years but I KNOW we can get through thick and thin now! We have lived together nearly 7 years. I know we can do it so I think a long engagement was best for us. xx I get called Mrs by everyone anyway xx


----------



## LesleyP

Me and OH got engaged Christmas Day 2010, and we've set our date for May 2013. That way, we have a year to save up - then we can book the venue a year in advance and start planning everything else. x


----------

